# mitoslim und nuvocleaner, link durch facebook



## dummheittutweh12 (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle.
Möchte mich kurzfassen und anfangen. Also ich bin über Facebook an ei. Link gekommen wo eine reporterin über diese wunderpillen berichtete drauf gestoßen. Hatte sich alles super angehört. Bin auf die seite und wenn man zum Angebot wollte musste man sich mit adresse und Email registrieren. Da war mein erster Fehler. Als ich auf Kontodaten kam und nach eingabe eine Anfrage wegen 
Zweithinterlegung bin ich auf abbrechen gegangen. Als ich keine bestätigung der Bestellung per Mail kam dachte ich es wäre erledigt. Aber mein Gewissen plagte mich und so Googlete ich und kam auf reichliche Beschwerden und abprallen. Ich gleich angerufen, jemanden erreicht und der meinte es wären unter den angegebenen Daten 2 aufträge drin, ich hab ausdrücklich gesagt das er diese stornieren sollte ich möchte nix bestellen und er sollte mir das per mail schicken. Hab ich bekommen aber war eine andere Email-Adresse natural health wie von denen angegebenen auf der Seite mitoslim und nhvoclean. Hatte klar keine ruhige minute. Hab mein konto gesperrt. Das ganze hat sich am 04.02.2013 abgespielt. Heute war ich auf der Bank wegen der Sperrung und siehe da die abbhchung ist trotzdem erfolgt! Hab es zurück buchen lassen und mir eine neue Nummer geben lassen. Ich bin doch vom Vertrag zurückgetreten! Kann da jetzt trotzdem ne Rechnung auf mich zu kommen-? Wenn ich ein Päckchen bekomme nicht annehmen? Bei den AGBs stand was von cancelnr. Erst dann könnte ein Mitarbeiter von denen das Päckchen zurück nehmen. Sehr dubios alles.  
 Vorallem kein Warenkorb wo man selbst die gegenstände rausnehmen kann. Keine häckchen wegen stimme der AGB zu. Keine Widerrufsbelehrung oder Frist. Nur ne 30 Tage ruckgeldgarantie. Ach ja und keine Angaben über abos wie ich in Foren gelesen habe. Habe nochmal ne email geschickt an beiden Adressen der Internetseite und an die vonder ich die mMail bekommen habe. Keine antwort. Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Was auch stuzig macht der Firmensitz ist in UK! Hab en bissi Panik was das angeht..... Bitte um schnelle Meldung. Kann nicht schlafen wegen meiner Dummheit :-( danke für Antworten


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Februar 2013)

dummheittutweh12 schrieb:


> Hab en bissi Panik was das angeht.....


Was soll passieren? Wenn tatsächlich eine Warensendung kommt, dann Annahme verweigern und damit aktiv das Widerrufsrecht ausüben. Da du (angeblich) deine Bankdaten ja nicht angegeben hast, kann es auch nicht zu einer Lastschrift kommen.


----------



## dummheittutweh (6 Februar 2013)

Hy Rüdiger. Danke für die nail. Geld haben die am 05.02 also am Tag draufag abbuchen wollen hab es von meiner Bank zurück holen lassen und obwohl ich es gesperrt habe als ich gemerkt habe das es sich um eine fakeseite handelt. Jetzt ist niemand erreichbar auch auf Mails keine Antwort. Als ich heute nochmal recherchieren wollte kam die Meldung das die Seiten nicht mehr aktiv sind! Hab jetzt auch ne neue Kontonummer und hab das alte gestern noch schliessen lassen . Hoffe ich fahre so richtig. Und wenn was kommt einfach formlos zurückschicken?


----------



## dummheittutweh (6 Februar 2013)

Was passiert mit meinen Adressdaten oderim schlimmsten Fall? Was mache ich wenn ich Päckchen erhalte die ich nicht bestellt habe also wenn die zum Beispiel die Daten weiter geben? Wie schütze ich mich davor und was mach ich jetzt in diesem Falle wenn ein Päckchen kommt und die Nachbarin nimmt es an? Auf keinen Fall öffnen gelle? Sorry ich ärgere mich so sehr über mich. Hab mich auch hier durch sämtliche Foren quergelesen und nicht das passende gefunden. Vielen dank an euch für die Antworten


----------



## dummheittutweh (6 Februar 2013)

Hier der Link wo ich drauf gestoßen bin auf Facebook. Angeblich hatte ne Freundin es geliket dabei stimmte das nicht.WWW .diatcoachbarbara. com oder die hab ich beim recherchieren gefunden
www.franffurter-allgemeine-zeitung.com

[modedit by Hippo: Link entschärft]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Februar 2013)

dummheittutweh schrieb:


> Was passiert mit meinen Adressdaten oderim schlimmsten Fall?


Das hier: http://zeitspuren.eu/portfolio/voyager-golden-records/



dummheittutweh schrieb:


> was mach ich jetzt in diesem Falle wenn ein Päckchen kommt und die Nachbarin nimmt es an?


Du hast doch schon deinen Widerruf erklärt. Dann lässte das Päckchen eben liegen, bis der Händler es auf seine Kosten wieder abholt. Der kann dir ja einen rRcksendeschein schicken. Nachdem die Website aber gar nicht mehr erreichbar ist, frage ich mich schon, was du für Zeugs rauchst. Glaubst du im ernst, dass du überhaupt was bekommst?



dummheittutweh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch ne neue Kontonummer und hab das alte gestern noch schliessen lassen . Hoffe ich fahre so richtig.


Deine Angst ist aber schon ein bisschen arg überzogen.


----------



## JausL (10 Februar 2013)

Dieses Problem habe ich auch. Am 08.02.13 bestellt. Wollte meine Bestellung stornieren, nur leider niemand zu erreichen. Habe dann  die natural health E-mail Adresse gefunden und dort hingeschr. Keine Antwort bis jetzt. Den Abbuchungsbetrag werde ich zurückbuchen lassen und morgen früh direkt zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.


----------



## reingefallen123 (11 Februar 2013)

Gute Idee mit der Verbraucherzentrale die können dir da noch weitere Tipps geben wie du weiter vorgehen kannst. Wäre schön wenn du vielleicht berichtest was die dort gesagt haben.
Habe eine kurze Frage, wie funktioniert das mit dem rückholschein? Hat das einer schon mal gemacht? Mir ist das such vor einer Woche passiert. Bin hier durch ein andere Seite zu diesen Bericht gestoßen. 
Kurze Lageerklärung so ähnlich wie bei dummheittutweh. Bis jetzt hat sich nix mehr getan. Geld ist zurückgebucht, Aufträge wurden abbgebrochen, Daten sollten gelöscht werden und hab bis jetzt auch nix erhalten. Bin gespannt hoffe das war's auch und es kommt nix mehr. 

Lg


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

reingefallen123 schrieb:


> ....wie funktioniert das mit dem rückholschein?


So was gibts nicht wirklich!


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)

Denke der meint den Retourenaufkleber den Dir manche gleich und manche erst auf Anforderung zukommen lassen.
Das wäre ein fertiger Paketaufkleber mit dem Vermerk daß der Lieferant an den die Ware zurückgeht auch die Frachtkosten übernimmt


----------



## reingefallen123 (11 Februar 2013)

Ok, also das heißt wenn das Päckchen vor meiner Tür liegt muss ich es öffnen um zu gucken ob so en Aufkleber Stimme ist....drin ist. Und wenn kein Absender drauf ist, muss ich es dann trotzdem annehmen wenn der postbote kommt?


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)

Nö, wenns der Postbote vor die Tür legt ohne eine Unterschrift zu wollen - Mail an den Absender daß er seinen Sch... bis zum xx.xx.xxxx wieder abholen kann oder wenn Du nett sein willst bringst Du es so wie es ist zur Post und gibst es wieder ab mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert"
Wenns andere Paketdienste sind und keiner eine Unterschrift wollte haben die geschlampt.
Wenn die eine kostenfreie Servicenummer haben - Anruf mit der Aufforderung das Ding wieder abzuholen - aber zackig.
Wenn nicht - siehe oben.
Und wenn einer was ohne Absenderangabe schickt, legs in die Ecke und wart bis es Schimmel ansetzt ...
Wenn dann einer Geld will wird er sich schon melden. Dann kannst immer noch reagieren und sagen daß Du nichts bestellt hast


----------



## Lululala (12 Februar 2013)

Ich habe im letzen Moment nicht den Lastschrift Einzug bestätigt ... Passiert dann was ? Bin einfach aus der Seite raus da ich im letzen Moment noch mich im Internet schlau machen wollte ... Also alle Daten eingetragen aber nicht bestätigt


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Es sollte nichts passieren ...
...aaaaaber - man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen und das direkt vor der Apotheke ...
Soll heißen es gab schon Firmen die aus eingetragenen aber nicht bestätigten Angaben einen Auftrag konstruiert haben.
Das muß Dich aber nicht schrecken. Ggf. Rückbuchen lassen und gut ist...


----------



## Lululala (12 Februar 2013)

Vielen dank  ich werde darauf acht geben ! Ja sie haben recht, es gibt Fälle wo man urlaube gebucht hat ohne zu bestätigen ... Bin gespannt ob mein fall auch zum Betrugsfall wird !!! Ich schreibe wenn s doch schief läuft


----------



## Lululala (12 Februar 2013)

Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler  bin mit dem Handy online und da ist es mühsam auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu achten


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Lululala schrieb:


> Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler  bin mit dem Handy online und da ist es mühsam auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu achten


Das könnte helfen ...
http://www.amazon.de/Kompakte-Leseb...QRO0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360663375&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/Galaxy-Xperia-...24EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360663508&sr=8-1


----------



## JausL (12 Februar 2013)

Verbraucherzentrale hatte zu. War bei der Polizei um mir Rat zu holen.Die meinten, da ich alles versucht habe meinen Kauf zu widerrufen, bin ich im Recht. 
Habe jetzt noch einen Widerruf per Einschr./Rückschein an die Postadresse und noch eine andere geschickt. 
Fr habe ich bestellt und bis jetzt wurde noch nichts abgebucht. Bei euch?

@ Dummheittutweh... welche Nr. hast du denn angerufen?? 
 Die haben heute doch noch Abgebucht, hab es sofort zurückgehen lassen. 
 Wie ist der Stand bei dir?


----------



## ZuBlöd (15 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich bin leider drauf reingefallen, habe die Abbuchung gestern zurück buchen lassen, jetzt habe ich diese blöden Pillen zu haus und habe die angeschrieben per e mail, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die was bekommen, ich hatte zwei mail Adressen zur Auswahl und eine davon existiert  gar nicht. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand die E-Mail Adresse von Natural Health schreiben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 
Liebe Grüße von der  ZuBlöd,en


----------



## JausL (17 Februar 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2013)

JausL schrieb:


> [email protected]


Da passt as auch dazu:


> Rufnummer (D): 0800-589-0797 ( Der Kundendienst steht ihnen von Montag bis Freitag von 9.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr und Samstag von 10.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr zur Verfügung)


 
Da das hier nicht unbedingt das richte Forum für derartige Vorfälle ist, kann mal eben hier hin verwiesen werden: Avilean und Digest it - Abzockefirma!!! Vorsicht! Falle!!!!!!


----------



## JausL (18 Februar 2013)

Also ich habe zu dieser E-mail Adresse eine andere Nr. 0808-168-0207


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2013)

...solltest aber dazu schreiben, dass das eine britische Nummer ist: http://www.nuvocleanse.com/uk/contact.html


----------



## JausL (19 Februar 2013)

Ich dachte, dass wäre hier bekannt?!


----------



## Hippo (19 Februar 2013)

Hier lesen mehr Leute, nicht nur die Aktivisten ...


----------



## ZuBlöd (22 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Adresse JausL

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Wogenau? (4 März 2013)

Hallo, vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber wo genau liegt da Betrug vor, wenn man seinen BV abgibt, regulär abgebucht wird und man daraufhin die bezahlte Ware erhält? Wenn die Pillen nicht ankämen ok, aber so?


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2013)

Wogenau? schrieb:


> aber wo genau liegt da Betrug vor


Schreibt hier auch nicht wirklich einer! Die Leute kommen nur mit den Bestellvorgängen nicht zu recht, weil sie während des Bestellprozesses es sich anders überlegt haben.


----------



## reinfall87 (5 März 2013)

Hallo hatte mir auch Mitoslim vor über 2 wochen bestellt Geld wurde abgebucht doch bis heute ist noch keine Ware da. Ich hatte auch schon eine E-mail geschrieben doch es wurde nicht darauf geantworte. Soll ich noch warten oder auch das Geld zurück buchen lassen? Hat hier auch jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2013)

reinfall87 schrieb:


> ...Soll ich noch warten oder auch das Geld zurück buchen lassen? ...


Mußt Du das nach der Lektüre der Beiträge wirklich noch fragen ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2013)

reinfall87 schrieb:


> hatte ... vor über 2 wochen bestellt
> .... Geld wurde abgebucht
> .... bis heute ist noch keine Ware da.


2 Wochen sind nicht wirklich eine lange Zeit. Bevor es Komplikationen nach der Rückbuchung gibt würde ich noch drei Wochen länger warten. Kann ja sein, dass sich die Ware längst im Versand befindet (insbesondere aus dem Ausland). Mit welchem Recht willst du dann jetzt schon zurück buchen?


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2013)

Hi Rüdi...
Hast du auch deine Mails zum Thema auf Seite 1 noch mal gelesen?
Da hast du ganz anders reagiert....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2013)

...gelesen nicht aber noch lebhaft in Erinnerung. reinfall87 hat wirklich bestellt und willentlich bezahlt, dummheittutweh12 nicht!


----------



## Snoopys (6 März 2013)

Hallo Leute ich habe mir auch mitoslim und das novocleance bestellt. Da die nicht auf meine Email geantwortet haben und ich per Telefon niemanden erreicht habe, habe ich das Geld zurück Buchen lassen. Genau an dem Tag kam die Ware. 
Jetzt wollte ich natürlich auch die Ware bezahlen die ich bekommen habe nur immer wenn ich da nach frage wie wir das machen können, da kommt von denen in der Hotline im ganz schlechten Deutsch, ja wir schicken ihnen eine Email. Die kam bis jetzt nie an. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Einfach abwarten ich warte schon seid 1 Monat. Können mir da Konsequenzen bevor stehen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2013)

...genau so hat das der Rüdiger gemeint.

Snoopys, du könntest entweder abwarten, bis du eine Mahnung oder mit einem etwas teureren Inkassounternehmen zu tun bekommst oder du nimmst die Daten aus der widersprochenen Lastschrift und überweist einfach unter Angabe des Buchungstextes von zuvor auf das Konto, von dem die Lastschrift ausgegangen war.


----------



## Snoopys (6 März 2013)

Geht das auch bei Auslandsüberweisungen? Die Firma sitzt ja in England.


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2013)

Gegenfrage - warum nicht?


----------



## sabrina1911 (7 März 2013)

Hallo alle. ich habe auch am 28.01 dies gezahlt sowie für mitoslim und auch nuvo zeug.... bis heute keine pillen erhalten und email adresse ist falsch. werde morgen früh anzeige machen da bank es ja nicht wieder raus gibt 

eins tut gut, zuwissen das man da nicht allein so dämlich war....


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

sabrina1911 schrieb:


> ... da bank es ja nicht wieder raus gibt ...


Hast Du überwiesen oder haben die abgerufen?


----------



## sabrina1911 (7 März 2013)

ich hatte überwiesen nachdem es nicht abgebucht werden konnte


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Dann ist es klar daß die Bank das Geld nicht mehr rausrückt ohne einen Gerichtsbeschluß/Urteil


----------



## sabrina1911 (7 März 2013)

darum ja.
trotzdem mist, dabei hatte ich so nachgeforscht ob es negatives gibt.....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 März 2013)

sabrina1911 schrieb:


> werde morgen früh anzeige machen da bank es ja nicht wieder raus gibt


Das dürfte aber auch nichts nützen, da die Firma ihren Sitz im Ausland hat. Du hast überwiesen und damit den Schaden an der Backe - da hilft auch eine Strafanzeige nichts.


----------



## tanat (12 März 2013)

Bei mir auch das Gleiche. Wollte beide Produkte stornieren. Hab mehrere email verfasst. sowohl auf englisch als auch auf deutsch. und versucht die Hotline anzurufen, nie jemanden erreicht. All das direkt einen tag nach der "Bestellung", habe geschrieben, dass ich das Produkt gar nich erst versendet bekommen möchte. Nie eine Reaktion.... die haben direkt abgebucht....habe es zurückbuchen lassen. und nach zwei Wochen bekomme ich eine mail, ihr Produkt wurde versandt..ohne eie Reaktion auf meine 10 mails vorher. Heute kamen die beiden Produkte an. Ich weiß auch gar nich wie ich weiter damit umgehen soll. Einfach behalten?  der rücksendungsgang kommt mir auch komisch vor....ach ich weiß auch net -.-


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)

Ist ein Retourenaufkleber dabei?
Ansonsten einen anfordern und das Zeug eine angemessene Zeit aufheben


----------



## Simo (2 April 2013)

Ich habe daselbe erlebt....Geld ist weg und paeckchen ist auch nicht da. Erreichbar ist auch Keiner mehr weder per telephon oder per mail......das muessen wir jetz rauslernen


----------



## Gast  Rafaela (2 April 2013)

Hallo 
sind wie viele andere auch rein gefallen. Haben heute unter diese Tel.-Nr. 49-698-991-4005 einen erreicht.
DIe im Forum angegebene Tel.-Nr. sind falsch.


----------



## nini02 (9 April 2013)

Hilfe!!!
Ich hab das produkt vor 3 Wochen bestellt. Vorgestern kam ein päckchen an ohne absender dies habe ich angenommen, ich habs geöffnet und hatte Nuvo Cleanse in der Hand, allerdings alles in Englisch, nichts von Wiederruf zu erkennen. Es steht auch nirgends was von einer gebrauchsanleitung. Von Mito Slim hab ich bis heute noch nicht gehört, weder eine Bestellbestätigung oder sonst was, nur das Geld wurde 5 Tage nach der Bestellung abgebucht. Auf meine Anrufe und E-mail´s reagiert auch keiner (6 verschieden Telefonnummer/ 4 Verschieden E-Mail adressen und alle angeschrieben und Angerufen). Habe heute das Geld für Mito Slim zurückbuchen lassen. Könnte da noch was auf mich zukommen und wenn ja wie sollte ich am besten reagieren.
Lg


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2013)

Ja - Mahnpupse können noch kommen.
Das Zeug braucht ja nicht viel Platz - stells in die Ecke und hebs nochmal ein bißchen auf und gut ist


----------



## anne/kathrin (14 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe diesen mist heut auch bestellt, direkt auf der mitoslim internetseite. Danach ein Bericht gelesen. Habe gleich mir die service emailnr. rausgesucht und stornieren lassen. wie soll ich vorgehen wenn sie mir geld abbuchen??? kann ich die sperren lassen für mein Konto???
vielen dank für antworten


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2013)

anne/kathrin schrieb:


> ... wie soll ich vorgehen wenn sie mir geld abbuchen???


... na wie wohl? Zugucken und Deiner Kohle hinterherwinken wohl nicht, oder 



anne/kathrin schrieb:


> ...kann ich die sperren lassen für mein Konto???


Nein, selber aufpassen ist angesagt


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2013)

anne/kathrin schrieb:


> kann ich die sperren lassen für mein Konto???


Selektives  Sperren geht nicht. Ungenehmigte Lastschriften können aber in einer Frist von 13 Monaten "zurückgepfiffen" werden. Die Rückbuchungsgebühren müssen  dabei die "Selbstbediener" tragen.


----------



## Panikattacke (22 April 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich hoffe es ist noch jemand online und kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich habe eine sehr große Dummheit gegangen und habe mir die zwei Produkte Mitoslim und Nuvocleanse bestellt und habe diese auch schon vom Postboten angenommen. Ich habe erst hinterher die ganzen schlechten Berichte gelesen und ich habe jetzt solche große Angst und bin verzeifelt was ich jetzt unternehmen soll. Ich hoffe inständig ihr könnst mir helfen!

Bitte meldet euch bei mir so bald ihr könnst! Ich werde noch ganz verrückt an den Gedanken daran das sie mir ein Abo anhängen und noch mehr Geld anziehen. Ich hoffe einer eurer Administratoren kann mir helfen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2013)

1. In der EU hast Du 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht. Wann hast Du den Müll bekommen?
2. Hast Du schon überwiesen/wurde abgerufen?
3. Panik ist ein schlechter Ratgeber
4. Vorher schlau machen gibt hinterher weniger Streß


----------



## Panikattacke (23 April 2013)

Ich hab das heute bekommen. Wie funktioniert das mit dem Widerrufsrecht? Ich habe auf der Seite etwas von 30-Tage-Geld-zurück-Garantie gelesen und werde morgen versuchen da anzurufen, nur habe ich irgendwie zwei Nummern und zwar eine die auf der Seite zu finden ist (+49-800 Vorwahl) und eine andere per Mail mit der Versandsbestätigung (49-698 Vorwahl). Ich weiß nicht genau welche ich anrufen soll und ob die kostenlos sind.

Ich glaube schon das es abgezogen wurde, da die Lieferung ja schon da ist. Sicher bin ich mir leider nicht...

Ich versuche mich aufjedenfall zu beruhigen und werde so einen dummen Fehler sicher nicht noch einmal machen.


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2013)

Keine Telefonfreundschaft sondern per Mail widerrufen - ein Telefonat ist überhaupt nicht nachweisbar.
Wenn sich dann nichts tut, Geld rückbuchen lassen und den Müll noch 4 Wochen aufheben


----------



## Panikattacke (23 April 2013)

Sollte ich nicht trotzdem sicherheitshalber anrufen? Auf der Seite steht, dass man anrufen muss um eine Rücksendungsnummer zu erhalten.

Ich habe das mit dem Geld zurückbuchen noch nie gemacht. Kannst du mir sagen wie das funktioniert?
Wenn ich keine Antwort erhalte, weder per Mail noch beim Anrufen, soll ich das Päckchen einfach behalten? Geht das?


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2013)

Ich würde es per Mail machen.
Rückbuchung >>> Bank fragen was die wollen. Die einen machens auf Zuruf wenn sie einen kennen, die andern mußt Du aufsuchen
Wenn die Dir keinen Rücklieferungsweg aufzeigen mußt Du Waren eine "angemessene" Zeit noch aufbewahren (je teuer desto lang) aber nicht detektivisch tätig werden wo Du das Zeug hinschicken mußt


----------



## Panikattacke (24 April 2013)

Okay also ich habe denen jetzt an jede Mail, die ich auf den entsprechenden Seiten gefunden habe, geschrieben. Dann bleibt jetzt wohl nur noch abwarten.

Falls jetzt jedoch keine Rückmeldung kommt, soll ich die Tabletten einfach behalten? Ich denke das mit dem zurückbuchen bekomme ich hin, aber ich sorge mich darum, dass es dann Probleme gibt wenn ich das Produkt nicht zurücksende.


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

Du darfst sie nicht verbrauchen, sondern mußt sie eine angemessene Zeit aufbewahren.
Damit feddisch.
Wenn sie sich nicht melden mußt Du halt innerhalb der Widerspruchsfrist von 8 Wochen die Lastschrift rückbuchen lassen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift#Widerspruchsfristen


----------



## Panikattacke (25 April 2013)

Okay vielen Dank!  Geld wird zurückgebucht und ob die ihre Produkte zurückhaben wollen, liegt in ihrer Hand.


----------



## BenTigger (26 April 2013)

Ich wollte mal sehen, was dieses Mitoslim + Nuvocleaner überhaupt ist.
Weia, mit ein bischen Brain V0.1Beta muss man doch schon erkennen, dass dies völliger Humbug ist.
Wie in einer Beschreibung zu dem Zeugs schon steht, Es hilft viel wenn man:
- Bewegung und Ernährungsumstellung betreibt.
Aber nur mehr Bewegung und weniger fressen hilft, Pfunde zu verlieren.

*Es gibt nur eine wirklich ausreichend nachgewiesene Wirkung des Zeugs. *
*Und da kann ich bestätigen, dass es wirklich hilft und zu 100% zuverlässig ist:


 *
*Die einzig wirkliche Wirkung des Zeugs ist:*
Sie spült Geld von leichtgläubigen in das Portemonaie der Anbieter.
*Und das reichlich*.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 April 2013)

...jetzt gibts hoffentlich keinen ʃɪtstɔːm gegen den Ben!


----------



## BenTigger (26 April 2013)

Och, der kann das ab und hat wie 007 die Lizenz zum tö äääh löschen


----------



## BenTigger (29 April 2013)

Tja... Schönheitsideal 20er Jahre, Werbung für ETA-Tragol-Bonbons, zu den Zeiten brauchte man kein Mitodingsda...
Wie doch das Schönheitsgefühl nur von Werbung beeinflussbar ist....


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2013)

...und die Firma gibts sogar immer noch: http://www.berlin-chemie.de/


----------



## Nini02 (9 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja - Mahnpupse können noch kommen.
> Das Zeug braucht ja nicht viel Platz - stells in die Ecke und hebs nochmal ein bißchen auf und gut ist



Sollte man die Mahnung bezahlen oder ignorieren ???


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2013)

Na was steht denn in den Posts über Deinem?


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2013)

Nini02 schrieb:


> Sollte man die Mahnung bezahlen oder ignorieren ???


Auweia, diese Frage zeigt, welches Klientel auf derartige Abnehmangebote reinfällt.


----------



## Melli Mausilein (18 Mai 2013)

Hallo , habe mal die Probe gemacht und beide Produkte bestellt vor zwei Wochen die Abbuchung erfolgte drei tage später heute also 17.5.2013 kam produkt Nummer 1 mito slim das andere Produkt ist noch nicht angekommen
Zum Thema Paket bekommen es ist ein Rückschein mit enthalten da du auch eine 30 Tage zufriedens Garantie hast und dein Geld zurück bekommst
Zu empfehlen ist eventuell zur Polizei zu gehen den es existieren gefälschte Seiten von diesem Produkt die genau aussehen wie die original Internet Seite

Hier die Nummer vom Kunden Dienst 06989914005
Montag bis Freitag von 9 bis 18 Uhr und Samstag von 10 bis 14 Uhr


----------



## BenTigger (18 Mai 2013)

Aber was willst du mit dem Zeugs? Ich kann dir gerne meine Kontonummer geben, wenn du einfach nur zu viel Geld hast und das loswerden willst.
Nur um Geld loszuwerden, dann son Zeugs ohne Wirkung zu kaufen ist doch schwachsinnig.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2013)

Melli Mausilein schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen ist eventuell zur Polizei zu gehen den es existieren gefälschte Seiten von diesem Produkt die genau aussehen wie die original Internet Seite


Was soll die Polizei noch alles tun? Es ist so ärgerlich, wenn man solche Gedenke hier liest - die Polizei reguliert doch nicht das Internet! Wenn diese britische Klitsche was gegen ähnliche Seiten tun will, dann kann die das selbst unternhemen.


----------



## zani (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich kann zwischen den ganzen Beiträgen irgendwie immer noch keine Lösung für mich finden. Ich schildere meine Geschichte einfach.
Ich habe motoslim und nuvoclear am 15.3 bestellt und das Geld wurde am 25.3 abbgebucht. Ich habe mich gewundert warum die beiden Produkte immer noch nicht ankommen, und habe zu meiner eigenen Blödheit erst jetzt über das Produkt recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass es ein völliger Mist ist.
Nun habe ich die Hotline angerufen und habe mit einem Herren telefoniert, der mir sagte dass meine Bestellung am 25.3 versand wurde ( am gleichen Tag der abbuchung) und ich die Bestellung nicht mehr stornieren kann, da sie schon versendet wurde. Ich kann höchstens, wenn ich die Bestellung erhalte, nochmal anrufen und mir diese Retoure Nr geben lassen und wenn das Päckchen dort wieder ankommt bekomme ich mein Geld zurück.
So jetzt die Frage - DARF ICH DAS GLAUBEN? ich habe schon so viel Schlechtes gelesen, und weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll. Abwarten? Dem Herren glauben schenken? Oder das Geld zurückbuchen lassen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!!!!!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Mai 2013)

25.3 versendet... 25.5 nichts erhalten... 2 Monate Lieferzeit?
Vertrag ist noch nicht erfüllt, wenn bei mir nichts ankommt. Ich würde denen eine letzte angemessene Lieferfrist setzen und schon gleich den Rücktritt vom Vertrag erklären, wenn die Ware bis dahin nicht bei mir angekommen ist.
Wenn die dann rummaulen, die hätten das versendet, der Rest wäre mein Problem, mein Problem wird es erst dann, wenn sie von *mir* eine Empfangsbestätigung haben. Die sollen sie mir dann vorzeigen...

Übrigens... Das Geld ist weg, wenn sie das nicht freiwillig herausrücken. Du kannst nichts zurückbuchen. Es sei denn, es war eine Lastschrift von denen. Dann hast du 6 Wochen Zeit. Aber die sind ja auch abgelaufen. Denn wenn du denen in der Bestellung deine Kontodaten mitgeteilt hast, geht man von einer genehmigten Lastschrift aus.
Hast zu lange gewartet...


----------



## sissi1811 (31 Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade alle Berichte durchgelesen. Mir ist das gleiche passiert wie tanat im Maerz und nin02 und anne kathrin am 14.4.13. War heut auch auf der Polizei.  Die haben aber keinen Anhalt, weil die Firma ja geliefert hat, obwohl ich 5 mal emails geschrieben habe dass ich die Bestellung stornieren moechte. Weder Tel nr noch emails stimmten uzujjstornieren. ? Meine Betraege wurden auch per Kreditkarte bezahlt
e


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Rückbuchen, feddisch ...
Wenn gemault wird auf die Mails verweisen und Fristsetzung zur Übersendung eines Retourenscheins.
Anschließen kannst die Fische füttern damit


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2013)

Da wird die Kreditkartenfirma vermutlich nicht mitmachen. Die sind regelmäßig der Auffassung, dass derjenige der seine Daten im Internet verwendet damit beliebigen Buchungen des Empfängers zugestimmt hat. Aus dem Streit zwischen Kunde und Akzeptanzstelle halte man sich raus indem man alle angeforderten Beträge zahlt und den Kunden auf den Rechtsweg verweist.
Deshalb zahle ich z.B. meine Pizza nicht mit Kreditkarte. Nachher kommt der Wirt noch auf die Idee ich hätte ein Pizzaabo und holt sich täglich Geld.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Interessanter Aspekt


----------



## sissi1811 (1 Juni 2013)

Das stimmt mit der Kartenzahlung,  die stellen sich quer, aber ich versuchs weiter. Hab ja storniert,  nur die haben nie darauf geantwortet, weil die angegebenen nr und mails nicht stimmten. War das bewusst arrangiert, damit man nicht absagen kann. Müssen die zu solchen  handlungen greifen um etwas zu verkaufen. Ich hab nur den Fehler gemacht, die Sendung sofort zu verweigern,  dafuer bekommt man bei der Post keinen Beleg.  Das ist mein Fehler, denn nun hab ich nichts in der Hand, daß ich die Produkte zurückgeschickt habe. Mist


----------



## steffo_87 (3 Juni 2013)

hallo, ich habe mir auch diesen müll bestellt , aber da ich nie jemanden erreicht habe oder mir keiner auf meine mails geantwortet hat , habe ich mein geld einfach von der bank zurück ziehen lassen und auf einmal 2 wochen späte rhab ich den müll von der Post abgeholt, ich will es jetzt zuück schicken aber man brauch diese rma nummer, die man nur im kundenservice holen kann, da aber niemand zu erreichen ist , wird dies schwer was soll ich jetzt machen ? soll ich es per einschreiben zurückschicken und es passiert nix mehr ?


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2013)

Liegen lassen und Rechtschreibregeln lernen


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2013)

steffo_87 schrieb:


> wird dies schwer was soll ich jetzt machen ?


schreibdenendocheinfacheinenleserlichenbriefundforderediermanummeranundwenndudiedannerhaltenhastkannstdudiesachenjazurücksenden.

@Hippo, dein fränkischer Dialekt wird auch immer leserlicher


----------



## nich-mit-mir (4 Juni 2013)

Wie hieß das doch noch mal........ ach ja  "Kauf Dich Duden, hat mich auch gehelft"


----------



## Malexa (10 Juni 2013)

Ich war leider auch so dumm und habe mitoslim und Nuvocleans bestellt... nachdem beide Produkte nach 4 Wochen in 3 Tagen Abstand eingetroffen sind, plagte mich dann doch das schlechte Gewissen und ich googelte nochmal nach... Ich stieß auf einige negative Aussagen die mich in meinem Zweifeln bestärkten, und so wählte ich die 069 89914124. Erst war ich in einer Warteschleife doch dann kam ich endlich dran. Es meldete sich ein Mitarbeiter der irgendiwe gebrochen deutsch konnte aber es ging noch  ich teilte dem mit das ich die beiden Produkte nun doch nicht brauchte und er sagte kein Problem... er gab mir die RMA No  durch die ich auf den Rücksendeaufkleber schreiben sollte und sagte ich soll die Päckchen einfach zur Post bringen. Er wies mich drauf hin das ich mir den Rücksendebeleg/Rücksendenummer geben lassen soll damit ich was in der Hand habe.
Und zum Thema Geld zurück buchen sagte er :das es bis 30 Tage dauern kann bzw erst wenn die Ware zurück bei denen ist zurückgebucht wird aber ich auch die Option habe es selbst bei meiner Bank zurückzubuchen. gesagt getan... naja mal sehn werd die Päckchen morgen zur Post bringen. Ich lass mich mal überraschen was noch so kommt


----------



## Frank123456 (12 Juni 2013)

ich reihe mich auch zu den "erst bestellen und dann denken" Leuten ein. ich habe heute die beiden "Wundermittel" bestellt und gleich nach der Bestellung gedacht ob ich eigentlich echt so doof bin? und ja, ich bin es (auch wenn das Eingeständnis schwer fällt).

Also habe ich ca. 15 Min. nach der Bestellung an 4. E-Mail Adressen mein Storno mit Bestelllnummer geschickt und gebeten, kein Geld von meinem Konto abzubuchen. Da ich weder eine Bestätigung für den erhalt der E-Mail noch sonst was erhalten habe, gehe ich davon aus das es auch so bleiben wird. Angerufen habe ich bei der auf der Website angezeigten Nummer, jedoch tut sich nichts, ausser das im Display die Zeit läuft.
Von meiner Seite aus habe ich für das Storno alles richtig gemacht, jetzt sind die daran mir das zu bestätigen, keine Ware zu versenden und auch kein Geld von meinem Konto abbuchen.

Sollten Sie das dennoch tun, werde ich das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Falls dann Ware ankommt werde ich einen RMA Schein anfordern, sollte dieser kommen werde ich Ware zurück senden, kommt nichts, dann stell ich die Ware auf die Seite und warte (wie lange muss ich warten?) bevor ich die Dinger entsorge!

wäre so richtig oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2013)

bassd scho ...
Wenn Du es einrichten kannst, verweigere die Annahme - dann hast den Lagerärger und RMA nicht


----------



## Frank123456 (12 Juni 2013)

Stimmt, ist noch besser. Was mich da nur geritten hat? Am meisten ärgert man sich doch über sich selbst.


----------



## Frank123456 (13 Juni 2013)

es musste ja so sein, auf meine E-Mail wurde nicht reagiert und das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht. habe bei der Bank angerufen um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen.
jetzt ist die Frage, muss ich mich nochmal schriftlich melden und Bescheid geben oder gar nichts machen? Ich vermute eben, dass eh niemand meine Mails liest.

Mein Vorgehen würde nun so aussehen, nichts machen, wenn Ware kommt diese nicht annehmen, was aber wenn der Nachbar das Paket annimmt?
RMA-Schein anfordern und dann warten? wie lange müsste ich warten?
Konto behalte ich natürlich im Auge und lasse alles wieder zurück buchen da ich beweisen kann, dass ich schriftlich stroniert habe.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

1. Nachbarn informieren
2. Zettel sichtbar für Lieferdienst anbringen, wo für den Lieferdienst draufstehst, das keine Sendung bei den Nachbarn abgegeben werden darf.
Dann muss er einen Zettel hinterlegen, mit dem Hinweis, das er wiederkommt oder wo du das Paket abholen sollst.
Dann kannst du immer noch die Annahme verweigern.


----------



## Rebecca94 (27 Juni 2013)

Hey.. also ich bin auch drauf reingefallen!  
Ich bin auch über Facebook auf die Seite gestoßen und hat sich ja alles ziemlich vielversprechend angehört.. also so naiv wie ich bin hab ich einfach beide Sachen bestellt.. ohne groß nachzudenken!  Erst danach habe ich mich dann informiert und habe dann herausgefunden das es alles ein betrug ist. Ich habe dann sofort also ca. 20 min navh der Bestellung unter der Nummer 0698-9914005 angerufen und hatte auch nach 1 Minute warten dann einen Mann am Telefon, den bat ich dann darum meine Bestellungen uu stornieren.. er sagte mir dann das das kein Problem wäre und zuletzt bat ich um eine Bestätigungsemail - welche natürlich bis jetzt nicht ankam. Ich schickte dann 2 tage später eine email an [email protected] und bat nochmals um die Bestätigung meiner Stornierung.. das war jetzt aber auch schon 4 Tage her und bis jetzt kam nichts. 
Aus meiner Verzweiflung heraus hob ich alles was auf meinem konto war ab, noch am Tag der Bestellung!  Sodass die gar nicht erst was abbuchen konnten .. 

 Heute also gut 1 Woche nach der Bestellung kam Post von meiner Bank.. 2 benachrichtigungen über dir Nichteinlösung einer Lastschrift..
Die beiden Produkte wurden noch nicht geliefert..

Ich kenn mich mit sowas gar nicht aus, so Probleme hatte ich noch nie..Kann mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2013)

Rebecca94 schrieb:


> Hey.. also ich bin auch drauf reingefallen!


Gaaaanz seltenes Phänomen ...
... Spaß beiseite - Thread gefunden, jetzt mußt ihn nur noch lesen 



Rebecca94 schrieb:


> ...Aus meiner Verzweiflung heraus hob ich alles was auf meinem konto war ab, noch am Tag der Bestellung! Sodass die gar nicht erst was abbuchen konnten ..


Das war Blödsinn, Konto beobachten, wenn einer unerlaubt die Finger reinsteckt - rückbuchen lassen.
Ist problemlos möglich
Guggst Du da >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist



Rebecca94 schrieb:


> ...Kann mir bitte jemand helfen


Hiermit getan, Rest steht im Thread


----------



## krissy (27 Juni 2013)

also ich habe es über eine andere seite bestellt und auch direkt von beiden produkten eine bestätigungsmail bekommen..hoffe das alles klappt..ansonsten sind hier ja schon gute ratschläge


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2013)

Ich habe grade im ZDF bei der Sendung Wiso einen Bericht gesehen, der sich auch mit MitoSlim und 3 weiteren Abnehmprodukten namens Nuvoryn, Reaunovin und SlimVida beschäftigte.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1931896/WISO-plus-Hilfe-aus-dem-Netz#/beitrag/video/1929876/Lebensbedrohliche-Präparate

MitoSlim und die 3 weiteren Produkte fielen durch gleiche Werbung mit der selben "Journalistin" und der selben Tallie als Bild in Zeitschriften auf.

Die Frage dazu lautete: Selbe Werbung gleich selber Inhalt?

Antwort darauf: Ja, in allen 4 Produkten war der einzige Wirkstoff Coffein.

Fazit des untersuchenden Instituts: Wer bei der bisherigen Ernährungsgewohnheit bleibt, kann auch 3 Tassen Kaffee pro Tag mehr trinken und erhält damit die selbe Wirkung wie bei der Einnahme von MitoSlim.
Nur ist der Kaffee wesentlich günstiger 


Aber jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum ich immer noch meine 90Kg bei 186cm wiege. Der viele Kaffee im Büro macht es 

Bei weiteren Untersuchungen anderer Abnehmmedikamente stellten sich sogar noch schlimmere Ergebnisse dar.
Von Wirkstoffen die Krebserregend sind oder die zu Brustwachstumsphänomenen bei Männeren (bei Frauen wars dagegen der Bart, der zu sprießen begann) oder bis zum Herzstillstand führen können, wurden gefunden.
Der Extremfall war ein Medikament, das ein tödliches Gift enthielt. 300mg waren in dem Medikament vorhanden. Ab 3-4 g ist es für Menschen tödlich.
Das Problem ist nur, wer das Medikament täglich einnimmt, nimmt mehr Wirkstoff zu sich, als die Leber täglich abbauen kann.

Als Beispiel wurde Sara, ein junges Mädel aus England gezeigt, die nach ca. 3 Wochen starb. Ihr war nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ergo:
Wer solch "SCHEISSMEDIKAMENTE" bestellt und einnimmt bekommt im günstigsten Fall nichts für viel Geld und im schlimmsten Fall den Tod geliefert.

Wer also zu viel Geld hat und es unbedingt loswerden will, schreibt mir. Ich gebe dann gerne meine Kontonummer für Spenden bekannt, die mir erlauben, schöneren Urlaub zu machen .
Da habt ihr dann auch was von, weil ich jedem Spender eine Postkarte aus meinem Urlaubsland senden werde, wenn die Spende auch groß genug ist.


----------



## Sunshine123 (7 Juli 2013)

Bin auch drauf reingefallen ... Habe meine Bestellung fristgerecht widerrufen und nun folgende Mail bekommen:

Guten Tag
Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit unserem Kundenservice in Verbindung gesetzt haben.
Wir möchten diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um nochmals nachzufragen, warum Sie Ihre Bestellung stornieren moechten.
Es ist uns wichtig, dass unsere Kunden unsere Produkte ausprobieren, daher würden wir gerne unser Angebot erweitern und ihnen einen 50% Rabatt für Ihre Bestellung (en) anbieten, die zurückerstattet wird ,sollten Sie sich dazu entscheiden ihren Auftrag nicht zu stornieren.
Natürlich, wird Ihre Bestellung noch unter ihrer 30-Tage-Garantie stehen, in dem Fall, dass Sie nicht zufrieden sind, können Sie uns für eine RMA Nummer Kontakt aufnehmen und während dieser Zeit eine volle Rückerstattung zu erhalten.
Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, antworten Sie auf diese Email oder wenden Sie sich telefonisch an unseren Kundenservice.

Was solln ich da am besten drauf antworten?! Muss ich überhaupt nen Grund angeben, wenn ich mich an die Frist gehalten hab?!


----------



## Goblin (7 Juli 2013)

> Muss ich überhaupt nen Grund angeben


 
Nöööö,musst du nicht. Antworten musst du auch nicht


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2013)

Mail gut aufheben als Nachweis daß Du fristgerecht widerrufen hast und gut.


----------



## Sunshine123 (12 Juli 2013)

Hab das 1. von 2 Päckchen bekommen (leider hats meine Familie in meiner Abwesenheit angenommen -.-). Hab dann gleich ne RMA-Nummer angefordert und bekommen.
Im Päckchen war ein Rücksendeschein beigelegt und hab das Päckchen dem Postboten auch gleich mitgegeben. Der meinte aber das daraus nicht hervorgeht, dass die
Versandkosten übernommen werden und es vlt. wieder bei mir landet...

Was mach ich in dem Fall, wenn das Päckchen wieder zurückkommt?
Habe keine große Lust in der Sache noch was zu "investieren", da ich eh nicht weiß ob ich mein Geld je wieder sehe.
Für des 1. Päckchen konnte ich mir das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. Für das 2. leider nicht, da es über eine Sofortüberweisung lief...

Für das 2. Päckchen werd ich meine Familie jetzt nochmal warnen es nicht anzunehmen.


----------



## Sunshine123 (14 Juli 2013)

So Päckchen Nr. 2 hab ich erfolgreich die Annahme verweigert.

Jetzt kamen noch zwei E-Mails für Päckchen Nr. 1 Ob ich nen Beweis für die Rücksendung hab und noch eine (wo man nicht drauf antworten soll) mit einer anderen RMA-Nummer... Also langsam glaub ich echt net dass einer weiß was der andere macht und werde auf diesen "scheiß" erstmal nicht mehr antworten.


----------

